# Bolt type for Aluminum trailer?



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Will Grade 8 bolts work with an aluminum trailer in saltwater? Having trouble finding large bolts that I need in stainless, or galvanized at Lowes - bolts are aprox. 9/16 x 5" in several structural places. Thought I read somewhere that the higher graded bolts have decent rust resistance.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Check out McMaster Carr they may have what you need in sst

https://www.mcmaster.com/

OR

https://www.albanycountyfasteners.com/Hex-Cap-Screws-316-Stainless-Steel-9-16-18-p/730000.htm

$8 ea




Shallows said:


> Will Grade 8 bolts work with an aluminum trailer in saltwater? Having trouble finding large bolts that I need in stainless, or galvanized at Lowes - bolts are aprox. 9/16 x 5" in several structural places. Thought I read somewhere that the higher graded bolts have decent rust resistance.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

NativeBone said:


> Check out McMaster Carr they may have what you need in sst
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks! Haven't bought from McMaster before, but you're right - they seem to have everything.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Does anyone have an opinion on 316 vs 18-8 stainless? Keep reading differing opinions.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

316 has molybdenum and that makes it more corrosion resistant.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> 316 has molybdenum and that makes it more corrosion resistant.


Great, good to know - I ended up buying 316 from McMaster Carr, worked out really well - finally about finished with my aluminum trailer - could have bought a new one for what it cost to re-build it - replaced every single bolt, or every piece less the welded aluminum frame for that matter, but live and learn! Trailer is only four years old, but saltwater previous owner had it in did a number on it - that or he just never rinsed it off...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Shallows said:


> Great, good to know - I ended up buying 316 from McMaster Carr, worked out really well - finally about finished with my aluminum trailer - could have bought a new one for what it cost to re-build it - replaced every single bolt, or every piece less the welded aluminum frame for that matter, but live and learn! Trailer is only four years old, but saltwater previous owner had it in did a number on it - that or he just never rinsed it off...


From your pics it is corrosion and not from salt water.

Did you isolate the steel bolts from the aluminum?


----------

